# Creepy stalker ice cream truck driver is so metal



## rexbobcat (Mar 1, 2014)

I took this photo because I thought it was funny that a school bus was behind the creepy stalker ice cream truck that drives down my street every so often.




Then I notice something in the window, so I zoom in...



That ice cream truck might be creepy, but it's also pretty hardcore. You can't even handle it.


----------



## 71M (Mar 1, 2014)

Did you buy an ice cream?


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 1, 2014)

What do you mean "Hardcore"? I'm missing it.


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 1, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> What do you mean "Hardcore"? I'm missing it.



It's hyperbolic sarcasm...I don't mean it's literally hardcore in any way.

The phrase "ice cream truck driver giving the sign of the horns" is an ironic or maybe even paradoxical statement since I don't know anyone who equates selling ice cream to rocking out. It's seemingly absurd, hence I deem this ice cream truck much more hardcore than its fellow ice cream trucks.


----------



## 71M (Mar 1, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean "Hardcore"? I'm missing it.
> ...



Thought so 

Actually, he might be making a C sign, for Canon.


----------



## bogeyguy (Mar 1, 2014)

That sign also means BS.


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 1, 2014)

bogeyguy said:


> That sign also means BS.



Either way I think it has the same effect. lol


----------



## Designer (Mar 2, 2014)

bogeyguy said:


> That sign also means BS.



I've often wondered what those signs mean.  Now I read that one sign has more than one meaning.  Perhaps they all do, in context as it were.  I'm concerned that I or someone in my family might flash a gang sign accidentally and invoke some ritual killing command.


----------

